
A Bitcoin millionaire is giving away their fortune to research - joeyespo
https://qz.com/1160997/a-bitcoin-millionaire-is-giving-away-a-fortune-to-psychedelic-research-curing-aging-and-clean-water/
======
kleer001
IMHO there's still more room for the BTC/USD to grow (another 30x or so) and
that he's selling a lil' short. But better than buying a hockey team like that
other bitcoin millionaire.

